# 2000 Chevy 1500 plowing questions



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, Guys 
I had some questions to ask u guys that really know stuff about plows. I have a 2000 Chevy Silverado 1500 it has a 5.3 V8 and its a reaglur cab long bed it has the heavy front and rear GVRW the front in 3925. My uncle has a Ford F-250 which he has a 71/2 foot urta-mount western plow on we just plow our farm yards and friends house with no commercial plowing at all. I was thinking about getting some mounts put on my Chevy from our local Western dealer so i could run the plow on my truck too because i like my truck better and it rides a lot better. I was just wondering what you guys think is that too much plow for that truck. how do u think it would push snow. Also do u think i should get some timbers under the front end to help hold the weight. Too have heard that those models of trucks some time heat up on the road because the blade block the air flow. i would not be traveling far just a mile or too and would take it right off when the plowing is done. But would it still be better too get the fan clutch upgrade.I would really like ur thoughts and opinions and some picture if any one has any of that series of truck with plows on them. Thank u guys very much :salute:


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

according to western's site that plow is fine for your truck and it should handle it ok. You can always give your torsion bars a couple turns to lift the front and you would be ok. My stepfather has a 98, different body style, with a full size plow and does not have any problems with his temps. Your 1500 would actually be on that chevy would put a plow prep on so I say your good, IMO


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

Your truck will haul that plow just fine. Skip the fan, you won't need it with the short drive you're taking. Timbrens are optional, you can just give the torsion bar bolts a couple of turns each if you don't want to spend the money on them. Go for it! You won't be disappointed. :salute:


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got a '99, ext. cab, short box, 5.3. w/ a 7.5 Unimount. The truck handles the plow fine (we turned up the torsion bars), and will push a fair amount of snow. The only trouble we've ever had is piling snow or pushing lots with wet/ heavy snow, you'll just learn to 'chip away at it' w/ a few extra pushes. 
My truck has never heated up, not even a little. I havent changed the fan clutch or made any modifications from stock. 
I agree that the truck rides nice, and sometimes prefer to use that truck if we only have a few inches of snow.


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Yes do it*

2003 Silverado with a Western Unimount and a 2000 Suburban with a Snow Dogg MD-75 your truck will handle it fine. If you have not turned up your torsion bars to "level" the truck do that now. Be darn sure you take it in and have it alligened just to be safe, most allignment shops will turn the torsion bars up for you if you ask them to. You will love that plow on your Chev.


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

I plow with a 94 GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab with the 5.0, which they dont recommend you put a plow on. I cranked up the torsion bars a lil bit and installed timbren. Truck works great. I agree with the heavy stuff you just make a smaller cuts. I would just question if the wiring between the chevy and the ford are compatible???


----------



## alaska blue ox (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds like a lot buying the mounts, installing, wiring etc just because you prefer your truck over his! you still only have one plow why go to the extra expense?


----------

